# Loudness Alarm for hearing protection?



## SwedishPug (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m sure many of you had the experience of working on something for a long time and not noticing that your gradually turning it up only to return the next day to discover you had it cranked way too loud! I’m interested in some kind of alarm I can put in my home studio that can let me know when I go above a certain threshold. Does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## shawnsingh (Mar 21, 2020)

I know it's a little bit of a non-answer, but it could help to define specific levels that you usually use. Then you'll only allow yourself to turn it up when you "briefly want to hear the impact and punch if it we're loud", but then turn it back to usual level right after. It helps a lot to have some numerical feedback from whatever volume knob you use...If the volume knob you have does do that, then perhaps consider if you're willing to change your with to find a volume control that can show a number.

That said, I'm very interested to know what options people know about for alerts/safety, too!


----------



## bigrichpea (Mar 21, 2020)

I use Ice9 Automute to automatically cut the audio if it goes above a certain level... https://www.kvraudio.com/product/ice9-automute-by-cerberus-audio

It's free and works well


----------

